# Own The Man from U.N.C.L.E. on Blu-ray Combo Pack or DVD on November 17 or Own It Early on Digital HD on October 27!



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

'The Man From U.N.C.L.E.' is a rip-roaring action tale..."

— Steve Prokopy, Ain't It Cool News



GUY RITCHIE’S

*THE MAN FROM U.N.C.L.E.*

ARRIVES ONTO BLU-RAYÔ COMBO PACK, DVD AND DIGITAL HD FROM

WARNER BROS. HOME ENTERTAINMENT



Own it early on Digital HD on October 27

Blu-ray Combo Pack debuts on November 17



Burbank, CA, October 14, 2015 – Danger has never seemed so alluring when “The Man from U.N.C.L.E.” arrives onto Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD and Digital HD. Henry Cavill (“Man of Steel”) stars as Napoleon Solo opposite Armie Hammer (“The Social Network”) as Illya Kuryakin in director Guy Ritchie’s action adventure “The Man from U.N.C.L.E.,” a fresh take on the hugely popular 1960s television series. “The Man from U.N.C.L.E.” will be available on Blu-ray Combo Pack and DVD from Warner Bros. Home Entertainment on November 17. The film will also be available early on Digital HD on October 27.



“The Man from U.N.C.L.E.” also stars Alicia Vikander (“Ex Machina”), Elizabeth Debicki (“The Great Gatsby”), with Jared Harris (“Sherlock Holmes: Game of Shadows”), and Hugh Grant as Waverly.



The screenplay was written by Guy Ritchie & Lionel Wigram, who previously collaborated on re-imagining the classic detective Sherlock Holmes in two hit films. The story is by Jeff Kleeman & David Campbell Wilson and Guy Ritchie & Lionel Wigram. John Davis (“Chronicle”), Steve Clark-Hall (“RocknRolla,” the “Sherlock Holmes” films), Wigram and Ritchie produced the film alongside executive producer David Dobkin.



“The Man from U.N.C.L.E.” will be available on Blu-ray Combo Pack for $35.99, and includes the film in high definition on Blu-ray disc, a DVD and a digital version of the movie in Digital HD with UltraViolet. The Blu-ray disc of “The Man from U.N.C.L.E.” will feature a Dolby Atmos® soundtrack remixed specifically for the home theater environment to place and move audio anywhere in the room, including overhead. To experience Dolby Atmos at home, a Dolby Atmos enabled AV receiver and additional speakers are required. Dolby Atmos soundtracks are fully backward compatible with traditional audio configurations and legacy home entertainment equipment that aren’t Dolby Atmos compatible. Fans can also own “The Man from U.N.C.L.E.” via purchase from digital retailers.



SYNOPSIS



Set against the backdrop of the early 1960s, at the height of the Cold War, “The Man from U.N.C.L.E.” centers on CIA agent Solo and KGB agent Kuryakin. Forced to put aside longstanding hostilities, the two team up on a joint mission to stop a mysterious international criminal organization, which is bent on destabilizing the fragile balance of power through the proliferation of nuclear weapons and technology. The duo’s only lead is the daughter of a vanished German scientist, who is the key to infiltrating the criminal organization, and they must race against time to find him and prevent a worldwide catastrophe.



BLU-RAY AND DVD ELEMENTS



“The Man from U.N.C.L.E.” Blu-ray Combo Pack contains the following special features:

Spy Vision: Recreating '60s Cool
A Higher Class Of Hero
Metisse Motorcycles: Proper-And Very British
The Guys from U.N.C.L.E.
A Man of Extraordinary Talents
U.N.C.L.E: On-Set Spy



“The Man from U.N.C.L.E.” Standard Definition DVD contains the following special features:

A Higher Class Of Hero



DIGITAL DISTRIBUTION ELEMENTS



On October 27, “The Man from U.N.C.L.E.” will be available to own via streaming and for download in high definition and standard definition from select digital retailers including Amazon, CinemaNow, Flixster, Google Play, iTunes, PlayStation, Vudu, Xbox and others. “The Man from U.N.C.L.E.” will be available to rent digitally via Video On Demand services from cable and satellite providers, and other digital retailers beginning November 17.



ABOUT DIGITAL HD WITH ULTRAVIOLET



*Digital HD with UltraViolet allows fans to watch a digital version of their movie or TV show anywhere, on their favorite devices. Digital HD with UltraViolet is included with the purchase of specially marked Blu-ray discs. Digital HD with UltraViolet allows consumers to instantly stream and download movies and TV shows to TVs, computers, tablets and smartphones through UltraViolet retail services like CinemaNow, Flixster, Vudu and more. For more information on compatible devices go to wb.com/ultravioletdevices. Consult an UltraViolet Retailer for details and requirements and for a list of HD-compatible devices.



BASICS



PRODUCT SRP

Blu-ray Combo Pack $35.99

DVD Amaray (WS) $28.98



Standard Street Date: November 17, 2015

EST Street Date: October 27

DVD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French

BD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French, Brazilian Portuguese

DVD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French

BD Subtitles: English, Latin Spanish, Parisian French, Brazilian Portuguese

Running Time: 116 minutes

Rating: Rated PG-13 for action violence, some suggestive content, and partial nudity DOLBY ATMOS DOLBY AUDIO [CC]​


----------

